# Facebook Moved Profile Photo From Center to Left Side



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Just today I noticed that Facebook have moved my profile photo (the round one) from the middle of my cover photo (in the snow to the right of my dog) over to the bottom left side of it along with the number of friends and a few of their profile icons. I strategically planned the cover photo for it to fit in the middle with the dog over to the side so that's all thrown off now. I've been asking around and some are telling me it's always been this way, some don't know if it changed or not and others are still showing the profile photo in the middle like before even when they view mine, which is odd. It's possible it's the mobile version but I'm on a PC and am not using the mobile version. Here's a screenshot of my profile page. This is what can be seen by the public.



Has anyone else noticed this or know anything about what is going on? I reported it to Facebook as something that doesn't work properly but I'm not holding my breath for ever getting a reply. I've been searching a lot on Google and still haven't found any reference to a recent change like this and there seems to be no way to move it anywhere else myself.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you do this or is it some compulsory change by Facebook.
To reposition your profile picture thumbnail:

Click your profile picture in the top right of Facebook.
Click your profile picture.
Select *Update Profile Picture*.
Click







in the top right.
Use the scale at the bottom to zoom in and out, and *drag the image to move it around.* When you've finished, click *Save*.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes but all that does is move the photo around within the circle (what they refer to as repositioning) so that you can center the subject as you want there. It doesn't allow you to actually move the photo elsewhere. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I now know that this is a change made by Facebook
apparently it appears YOU cannot change the position
I believe from my research that white border around the profile photo is also new but older than the position change

· *Profile photos* now overlap the bottom left edge of the cover* photo,* and the About section has moved to the left-hand side of your Page. 
Apparently it started in 2021 and has been a gradual roll out.

Prehaps its connected with the Metaverse


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Malcolm. I wish they would let us know when they do this so we don't wonder what is happening. 

Also, a Moderator still sees his the old way and he still sees mine the old way as well. I suppose that's due to him not receiving the change yet but I would think that would only affect his page and not when he views mine.

I guess there's nothing I can do about it unfortunately.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not currently use Facebook but I have an account there which I set up some years ago.
I had signed in to facebook to check and my profile and all my friends show the profile photo in the same position as yours

I have no idea why the moderators is different.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for checking yours Malcolm.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Has no one else noticed the same thing?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, I've never used Facebook. (I also don't use Twitter, Instagram, or LinkedIn.)


----------

